# Wakfu



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Aug 2, 2008)

For those that don't know, Wakfu is a turn-based tactical MMORPG under development by Ankama Studio and is going through beta testing. Even though the actual game hasn't come out yet, the creators have started an animated series of the game in France. 



[KSN-AEN]Blade​_of​_the​_Immortal​_-​_02​_SD[CBF1B8C9].avi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaE-YpOPHBY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUWGPqQHR98&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Some of the character's powers and skills


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zXCF0odK-I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8omE-f2X74&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




This is episode 3 of the animated series. It?s in France and there are no subs, but its still a little entertaining.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tVeKNyasH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLUWfAapRZs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck-rW9bdOIk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




So I have some questions to ask all of you. What do you guys think of this animated series? Will it do well in the states? If it gets translated and, lets say, is shown on CN, do you think that this show might shine some light of hope on are now fallen CN?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you french ? I made a thread about this future show, in the Konoha TV - Channel 12  .
This cartoon can work on CN in the US, i saw that's they also have Code lyoko in the US. But the problem is with ankama, i don't know if they have the project to export out of Europe.

Edit: I think they will be in the US. Ankama was this year in Tokyo Anime Fair to present Wakfu, they want to go international.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Aug 2, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Are you french ?



I'm French, Spanish, and Welsh.



> I made a thread about this future show, in the Konoha TV - Channel 12  .
> This cartoon can work on CN in the US, i saw that's they also have Code lyoko in the US. But the problem is with ankama, i don't know if they have the project to export out of Europe.



Sorry, I'll go check that thread out then. 



> Edit: I think they will be in the US. Ankama was this year in Tokyo Anime Fair to present Wakfu, they want to go international.



This is going to be interesting then. I wonder how and when they're going to bring the show to the states.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have news about Wakfu in the states but i thnk they'll export it there, the US market for cartoon is not difficult and accept easly french productions.

In Japan, Ankama made a mini anime for very young kid and it's aired on TV Tokyo, the japanese version of Dofus will follow this mini anime.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Aug 4, 2008)

Le Male said:


> I don't have news about Wakfu in the states but i thnk they'll export it there, the US market for cartoon is not difficult and accept easly french productions.
> 
> In Japan, Ankama made a mini anime for very young kid and it's aired on TV Tokyo, the japanese version of Dofus will follow this mini anime.



Is there any news of when the game will be online? And how many episodes will Wakfu go for?

Personally, I feel that Wakfu will do very well in the States. Code Lyoko did well in the States, so as long as there is consistent plot and character development in the story, I expect nothing less from Wakfu.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 21, 2008)

They target kids more than teenager because they work with channel France3 (there are not a cartoon censurship in europe because we couldn't watch naruto uncut or other violents animes then), most of their animation are for kids and not for teenagers. For example, France3 air a very censured version of Naruto.


----------



## DeathClown (Nov 21, 2008)

which tend to surprise me, really, considering I watched a lot of animes in french long ago...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess that's a nice way to hype up a game. Seriously, wtf? Crazy French.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 21, 2008)

This part was nice for a first episode
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLI0X4-hJHI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



DeathClown said:


> which tend to surprise me, really, considering I watched a lot of animes in french long ago...



Most of animes are aired on satelites channel or new TNT channels. To create a dessin anim?e (cartoon) in France, a company must be back by a channel adn France3 is the channel that's put lot of money on new dessin anim?e in Europe. I think we must wait, that's ankama become bigger for an adult animation. Ankama is also a french manga publisher so they have lot of stories to adapt in dessin anim?e.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess that's a nice way to hype up a game. Seriously, wtf? Crazy French.



Why crazy ? You think it cannot work ? their game dofus was a big succes, now they want to increase the popularity of their new game with an dessin anim?e.


----------



## DeathClown (Nov 21, 2008)

It's actually my favourite part in the series lol. We need more of these.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 22, 2008)

where you're from  deathclown ? i'm suprised you know this DA (dessin animée)


----------



## DeathClown (Nov 22, 2008)

I liked the animation so much that I subbed about 3/4 of the first episode, but then noticed someone already did it before me. I'm just a bit disappointed that it's more targeted towards kids. Personally, I think this would have been perfect with a 12+.

I'm from Mauritius, back in the early 1990s, when I wasn't even 5, I remember watching Club Dorothee, with awesome shows such as Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa, DBZ, City Hunter and the rest.

Yes, I can speak French.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone know where we could find subbed episodes, or even if the episodes are being subbed at all?


----------



## scipioafricanus (Dec 16, 2008)

*Ah wakfu*

I have been playing dofus for a while. Things are shaping up nicely but i think there have been some delays to the mmo so the cartoon is going at a slow pace since the cartoon and mmo are supposed to be linked together.

 Ankama as a company has grown really rapidly, i think it's having some problem meeting all its targets.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 15, 2009)

Acidblood7 said:


> anyone know where we could find subbed episodes, or even if the episodes are being subbed at all?



I think episode are subbed on youtube



scipioafricanus said:


> I have been playing dofus for a while. Things are shaping up nicely but i think there have been some delays to the mmo so the cartoon is going at a slow pace since the cartoon and mmo are supposed to be linked together.
> 
> Ankama as a company has grown really rapidly, i think it's having some problem meeting all its targets.



They resart to air new episodes this month. But i think this DA would be edited in countries like the US.


----------

